Ask HN: Do You OK Google or Hey Siri in Public? - happy-go-lucky
======
jotux
I use ok-google around friends when I want to look up a fact or something to
show them. It's a nice way to get some information and still stay involved in
the conversation without having to stop, look at my phone, type something in
and read the result.

------
adomanico
I would if Siri worked for basic use cases. I tried to create a timer on my
Mac with Siri and it couldn't even do that. Sad really.

~~~
fuqted
Why don't you make your own? It occurred to me the other day to do this. I
want some experience with hardware, so I'm going to install a microphone next
to a drawer and a speaker on the drawer itself. I'll be using a Raspberry Pi
and figure out what else I need, if anything, as I go. I'll be using it for
the main thing I talk to Google for: to manage time.

I hate the fact that I can't tell Google to cancel an alarm for example. If I
say "Cancel my alarm". It should ask back - if there are multiple alarms -
"which alarm would you like to cancel?"."List alarms" should answer back with
my alarms. "Cancel my alarms" should return "Would you like to cancel all of
them?". That kind of thing.

If I ever have any need of invasive suggestions - which I don't - it's just
encouragement to learn some DL.

------
jrnichols
It really depends on what's going on. If I'm out and I remember that I need to
do something, I have no problem at all saying "Hey siri, remind me when I get
home to switch the laundry around." It'll show me a geofenced reminder to
switch my laundry when I get home. I haven't had any problems with it.

------
rajacombinator
Never use hey Siri. Much easier to hold down the button to summon Siri. I do
use it in public (rarely) and also voice dictate texts sometimes (less
rarely)... but only if I can do so fairly discreetly.

------
Raed667
I use it when i'm walking / driving.

I only use it around friends when checking a disputed fact (usually for a bet)

------
jfoster
Not opposed to it, but rarely find it necessary. The time when I find OK
Google most useful is actually just when my hands are busy and I'm trying to
find out if I'm running early, on time, or late. I ask the time. Perhaps I
should just have a wall clock.

------
ericzawo
The only use I've found for Siri that seems to work consistently well is when
I say "Raptors score" or "NBA schedule." :)

------
tedmiston
Nope, but it's one of my favorite benefits of working from a home office. I
use it to create new reminders all day as my GTD inbox system.

------
martinni
Obviously, if there's no one around. Who are you going to impress?

------
happy-go-lucky
All it proves is when you have a _name_ , whatever you create, it lingers but
it's not of much use to anybody.

------
tracker1
I do, but mine only works when unlocked on my desktop screen... it's just
faster than typing for quick searches.

------
partisan
I don't think I have but possibly only if there was no one around.

------
Mayzie
Nope.

